# eye opener



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj všichni,
Znáte někdo český ekvivalent výrazu "eye opener". Já pouze vím, že se jedná o poučení, nenapadá mě ale žádný silnější výraz.
Díky.


----------



## Plzenak

absolutně netuším  , ale taky by mě to zajímalo


----------



## winpoj

Myslím, že to záleží na kontextu. Co třeba takto:

That was a real eye opener.

To mi opravdu otevřelo oči.


----------



## Matcha

Myslím, že žádný český ekvivalent neexistuje... zatím... Takže pokud někdo něco vhodného vymyslí, má bod, myslím, že ten výraz je docela výzva.


----------

